# Partite vaccinazioni Turkovac. Erdogan:"Aiuteremo il mondo"



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

*La Turchia è appena diventata il nono paese produttore di un vaccino nazionale:* a Capodanno infatti sono partite le vaccinazioni con Turkovac. inserito nella campagna vaccinale anche come booster terza dose.

Tra i primi vaccinati il ministro della Sanità.

*E' un vaccino statale *messo a punto dai ricercatori dell'università di Erciyes e il ministero della Salute

*Erdogan promette di esportarlo in tutto il mondo:*

"Con la produzione di Turkovac, saremo lieti di condividere il nostro vaccino con tutta l'umanità
mi congratulo con tutti coloro che hanno contribuito allo sviluppo e alla produzione del nostro vaccino

So che alcuni dei nostri cittadini, nonostante tutti i rischi, hanno aspettato il nostro prodotto per farsi vaccinare
invito questi cittadini a prendere appuntamento il prima possibile e a farsi vaccinare con il Turkovac

Da oggi siamo diventati uno dei nove paesi che producono il vaccino Covid-19"


Euronews


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

alla faccia della Turchia arretrata secondo qualcuno...vaccino statale e noi per anni ad elemosinare finanziamenti


----------



## gabri65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Turchia è appena diventata il nono paese produttore di un vaccino nazionale:* a Capodanno infatti sono partite le vaccinazioni con Turkovac. inserito nella campagna vaccinale anche come booster terza dose.
> 
> Tra i primi vaccinati il ministro della Sanità.
> 
> ...



Sì, buonanotte. La Turchia.

E' la fine.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, buonanotte. La Turchia.
> 
> E' la fine.


battuti dai musulmani, che smacco
non bastava la Libia
ora sotto con il soft power turco nei paesi poveri
Erdogan candidato a nobel per la pace


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alla faccia della Turchia arretrata secondo qualcuno...vaccino statale e noi per anni ad elemosinare finanziamenti



Tra l'altro parliamo di cifre bassissime, non certo miliardi euro, ricordo che Bill Gates donò un milione di euro per l'azienda italiana che aveva completato la fase 2 di studio


----------



## Sam (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Turchia è appena diventata il nono paese produttore di un vaccino nazionale:* a Capodanno infatti sono partite le vaccinazioni con Turkovac. inserito nella campagna vaccinale anche come booster terza dose.
> 
> Tra i primi vaccinati il ministro della Sanità.
> 
> ...


Non mi meraviglia.
La Turchia ormai ha la chiara intenzione di prendere il posto dell’Italia come potenza regionale dell’area mediterranea.

Noi ormai siamo spettatori alla finestra alla mercé della paese di turno, sia esso una potenza o un paese irrilevante come la Slovenia.

Ma per certi fenomeni va bene così.
Basta riempirsi la bocca di inclusività, europeismo e soprattutto l’ingrediente che non deve mai mancare nella vuota retorica italiana: l’antifascismo.
L’economia e l’interesse nazionale sono del tutto trascurabili.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> battuti dai musulmani, che smacco
> non bastava la Libia
> ora sotto con il soft power turco nei paesi poveri



Per ogni dose di vaccino, richiesta alle UE di 1000 disperati da far passare tramite Grecia e rotta balcanica.

Magari adesso Draghi va pure da Erdogan a chiedere scusa per la sedia della Fon der Kulen e si fa dare un po' di Calha-vac.

Ora manca il vaccino indiano (se già non c'è) e quello pakistano, poi siamo a posto.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ora manca il vaccino indiano (se già non c'è) e quello pakistano, poi siamo a posto.


c'è già da mesi quello indiano, anzi sono a lavoro per averne diversi là


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Gennaio 2022)

Noi che nel 2020 eravamo avant nella ricerca su un vaccino e anche su una cura sorpassati pure da chi fino ieri era praticamente novax


----------



## gabri65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è già da mesi quello indiano



Chiaro. Fare previsioni è diventato di una banalità sconcertante.

Ne faccio un'altra: vuoi scommettere che, scava scava, dietro il vaccino indiano c'è dietro pure Bill Windows ?

Ne riparleremo, dopo però che mi sarò preso la solita abbaiata per il gombloddismoh.



Sam ha scritto:


> Non mi meraviglia.
> La Turchia ormai ha la chiara intenzione di prendere il posto dell’Italia come potenza regionale dell’area mediterranea.
> 
> Noi ormai siamo spettatori alla finestra alla mercé della paese di turno, sia esso una potenza o un paese irrilevante come la Slovenia.
> ...



Ma pure Malta è già più potente di noi nel Mediterraneo, noi siamo proprio gli ultimi, facile facile.

Siamo ufficialmente il paese eletto, da decenni, a essere disintegrato per alimentare e tenere in piedi tutto il resto della UE. L'hanno studiata bene, mica sono fessi.

Chiaramente dovevano trovare i complici assassini da infiltrare, e ce l'hanno fatta.

Non per niente in questi giorni stanno passando una propaganda oscena sui benefici dell'euro e la grande lungimiranza che ci ha portato a crescere come mai era successo. Faranno passare anche il boom economico degli anni '60 come merito di questo, sicuro.

E qui la gente continua a spellarsi le mani.


----------



## vota DC (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> battuti dai musulmani, che smacco
> non bastava la Libia
> ora sotto con il soft power turco nei paesi poveri
> Erdogan candidato a nobel per la pace


Siamo battuti "solo" dai turchi perché l'Italia in medicina vive di rendita. In settori dove si partiva più bassi come i videogiochi oltre che i turchi sono davanti polacchi e cechi.


----------



## Sam (2 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Fare previsioni è diventato di una banalità sconcertante.
> 
> Ne faccio un'altra: vuoi scommettere che, scava scava, c'è dietro pure Bill Windows ?
> 
> ...


Però in compenso siamo tra i migliori produttori di virostar.
Ognuno ha il suo settore di business.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

Combattere un virus cinese con un vaccino turco.
Preferirei morire sotto un tram.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> battuti dai musulmani, che smacco


Cosa c'entra la religione scusa? Capisco dire magari battuti da un paese economicamente più debole (tra l'altro ora non stanno manco bene con la loro svalutazione della lira).


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alla faccia della Turchia arretrata secondo qualcuno...vaccino statale e noi per anni ad elemosinare finanziamenti


Noi avremmo i mezzi per produrne in 6 mesi, uno dei migliori al mondo se non il migliore.
Il problema è che finchè Washington non da il suo benestare noi non possiamo fare NULLA.
I giornalisti sono ancora convinti che prendiamo ordini da Brussels...


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Noi avremmo i mezzi per produrne in 6 mesi, uno dei migliori al mondo se non il migliore.
> Il problema è che finchè Washington non da il suo benestare noi non possiamo fare NULLA.
> I giornalisti sono ancora convinti che prendiamo ordini da Brussels...


anche la Turchia è partner NATO


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche la Turchia è partner NATO


Si, con la differenza che ci sono entrati volontariamente e che non sono una colonia, oltre ad avere un leader che per quanto deprecabile cura solo ed esclusivamente l'interesse nazionale, cosa che noi abbiamo dimenticato di fare da più o o meno 80 anni


----------



## sacchino (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Turchia è appena diventata il nono paese produttore di un vaccino nazionale:* a Capodanno infatti sono partite le vaccinazioni con Turkovac. inserito nella campagna vaccinale anche come booster terza dose.
> 
> Tra i primi vaccinati il ministro della Sanità.
> 
> ...


Miglioreremo tutti in balistica.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Turchia è appena diventata il nono paese produttore di un vaccino nazionale:* a Capodanno infatti sono partite le vaccinazioni con Turkovac. inserito nella campagna vaccinale anche come booster terza dose.
> 
> Tra i primi vaccinati il ministro della Sanità.
> 
> ...



Propaganda turca.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Fare previsioni è diventato di una banalità sconcertante.
> 
> Ne faccio un'altra: vuoi scommettere che, scava scava, dietro il vaccino indiano c'è dietro pure Bill Windows ?
> 
> ...




Basta vedere la retorica sul PIL positivo dopo che per due anni abbiamo fatto il record negativo, c'è chi crede che siamo davvero in ripresa. E' come se io fossi felice se oggi trovo 5 euro per terra dopo che ne ho persi 100 ieri. Per recuperare i 100 euro quanto minchia ci vuole a botta di 5 euro? E dopo che ho recuperato i 100 ritorno alla condizione INIZIALE, non ho più soldi di prima, recupero le perdite. Il risveglio sarà pesantissimo tra un paio di anni, visto che non recupereremo mai le perdite. Tra l'altro sono anni che il PIL viene conteggiato in maniera diversa rispetto agli anni del boom economico, con i parametri di una volta chissà che disastro ci sarebbe a livello numerico.

Mi tornano in mente i vari giornali quando parlano del crollo della borsa e del rialzo il giorno successivo, oggi perso 50%, il giorno dopo guadagno il 50% e passa l'idea di aver recuperato le perdite, peccato che non sia così, se oggi perdi il 50%, il giorno dopo devi fare + 100% per tornare dove stavi prima!


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, con la differenza che ci sono entrati volontariamente e che non sono una colonia, oltre ad avere un leader che per quanto deprecabile cura solo ed esclusivamente l'interesse nazionale, cosa che noi abbiamo dimenticato di fare da più o o meno 80 anni


se ricordi, durante il Conte bis ci sono state giornate intere in cui la politica e la scienza di governo hanno fatto dirette tv per fregiarsi di una strada trovata per il vaccino italiano che allora è sembrato in rampa di lancio.
quindi tu dici che improvvisamente sia arrivato il no da Washington e svaniti i finanziamenti oltre che discuterne ?
che senso ha iniziare qualcosa che non vuoi completare ?
qualcosa non torna...


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se ricordi, durante il Conte bis ci sono state giornate intere in cui la politica e la scienza di governo hanno fatto dirette tv per fregiarsi di una strada trovata per il vaccino italiano che allora è sembrato in rampa di lancio.
> *quindi tu dici che improvvisamente sia arrivato il no da Washington e svaniti i finanziamenti oltre che discuterne ?*
> che senso ha iniziare qualcosa che non vuoi completare ?
> qualcosa non torna...


Ne sono certo al 100%.
Si tratta di una dinamica molto più diffusa in italia di quanto si creda.
Per dirvene una, Andreotti stesso che governò per moltissimo tempo in italia (e governava anche quando non era PdC) era un uomo di washington. Faceva quanto gli veniva detto ed era molto molto apprezzato alla corte ovale, dove era definito "Our dear Giulio".
Per me quanto è successo è lampante: ReiThera avrà avuto degli ottimi dati che potessero fare concorrenza ai vaccini americani ed è arrivato il cease&desist dallo studio ovale.
Se qualcuno dovesse opporsi ai diktat di Washington, ti becchi il metodo Craxi.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ne sono certo al 100%.
> Si tratta di una dinamica molto più diffusa in italia di quanto si creda.
> Per dirvene una, Andreotti stesso che governò per moltissimo tempo in italia (e governava anche quando non era PdC) era un uomo di washington. Faceva quanto gli veniva detto ed era molto molto apprezzato alla corte ovale, dove era definito "Our dear Giulio".
> Per me quanto è successo è lampante: ReiThera avrà avuto degli ottimi dati che potessero fare concorrenza ai vaccini americani ed è arrivato il cease&desist dallo studio ovale.
> Se qualcuno dovesse opporsi ai diktat di Washington, ti becchi il metodo Craxi.


gli imprenditori privati non rispondono agli USA necessariamente, avrebbero potuto ricevere un finanziamento privato.
in Francia per mesi il ministero ignorava uno studio di ricerca ed ha avuto i soldi da Arnault


----------



## galianivatene (3 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non mi meraviglia.
> La Turchia ormai ha la chiara intenzione di prendere il posto dell’Italia come potenza regionale dell’area mediterranea.
> 
> Noi ormai siamo spettatori alla finestra alla mercé della paese di turno, sia esso una potenza o un paese irrilevante come la Slovenia.
> ...


È infatti interessante come presso gli stessi europeisti/inclusivisti/etc guai a parlare di cose come Politica di Difesa Comune Europea. Sei subito tacciato di reazionarismo.

Se Europa deve essere, che almeno non sia questa farsa filo-nordica, succursale di Washington e senza nessuna voce in capitolo (diciamo senza voce e basta) nelle questioni che veramente contano.

Ci si dice che l’Italia da sola non andrebbe da nessuna parte -e forse è in parte vero- ma non credo stiamo andando chissà dove, nelle vesti degli sfigati di questa Europa…


----------



## galianivatene (3 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> gli imprenditori privati non rispondono agli USA necessariamente, avrebbero potuto ricevere un finanziamento privato.
> in Francia per mesi il ministero ignorava uno studio di ricerca ed ha avuto i soldi da Arnault


Senza prove è senz’altro difficile dire come siano andate le cose, ma quanto dice Trampusconi resta verosimile.
Non dimentichiamo che i privati (specie quelli più grossi) sono legati alla politica, e possono ricevere pressioni in molti modi. 
La Francia è comunque Paese con un maggiore grado di sovranità del nostro Paese, storicamente.


----------



## vota DC (3 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se ricordi, durante il Conte bis ci sono state giornate intere in cui la politica e la scienza di governo hanno fatto dirette tv per fregiarsi di una strada trovata per il vaccino italiano che allora è sembrato in rampa di lancio.
> quindi tu dici che improvvisamente sia arrivato il no da Washington e svaniti i finanziamenti oltre che discuterne ?
> che senso ha iniziare qualcosa che non vuoi completare ?
> qualcosa non torna...


Conte fatto fuori e il Giuda Speranza che tiene il posto come ricompensa del tradimento.


----------



## Albijol (3 Gennaio 2022)

Cmq questo forum a volte sa essere fantastico. La lira turca valeva nel 2017 0.25 euro, adesso andiamo verso gli 0.05...una svalutazione dell'80 per cento. Per fare un paragone con gli euro, fosse successo da noi se ne 2017 avevo centomila euro adesso me ne ritrovo ventimila. Ma Erdogan è un grande Presidente eh ROTFL


----------



## Miro (3 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Turchia è appena diventata il nono paese produttore di un vaccino nazionale:* a Capodanno infatti sono partite le vaccinazioni con Turkovac. inserito nella campagna vaccinale anche come booster terza dose.
> 
> Tra i primi vaccinati il ministro della Sanità.
> 
> ...


Al netto dell'efficacia o meno di questo vaccino, mi sembra questo un tentativo da parte di Erdogan di sviare l'attenzione sulla pesantissima crisi economica turca, e chissà di fare ancora più presa politica sui Paesi islamici del Mediterraneo.


----------



## Sam (3 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq questo forum a volte sa essere fantastico. La lira turca valeva nel 2017 0.25 euro, adesso andiamo verso gli 0.05...una svalutazione dell'80 per cento. Per fare un paragone con gli euro, fosse successo da noi se ne 2017 avevo centomila euro adesso me ne ritrovo ventimila. Ma Erdogan è un grande Presidente eh ROTFL


A parte che il valore della moneta non è necessariamente indicatore di potenza economica, visto che la svalutazione può essere anche a scopi di competitività, specialmente in export.
Certo, mi potrai citare l’iper-inflazione tedesca del primo dopoguerra, ma la Turchia è in una situazione del tutto differente dalla Repubblica di Weimar.

Detto ciò, non mi sembra di aver letto un post in cui si diceva che Erdogan fosse un grande presidente, ma si commentava la strategia di potenza regionale che la Turchia sta portando avanti nel Mediterraneo da un po’, proiettando la sfera di influenza in Africa, in economie ancora più deboli e che vedono nella Turchia uno “strozzino” meno caro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq questo forum a volte sa essere fantastico. La lira turca valeva nel 2017 0.25 euro, adesso andiamo verso gli 0.05...una svalutazione dell'80 per cento. Per fare un paragone con gli euro, fosse successo da noi se ne 2017 avevo centomila euro adesso me ne ritrovo ventimila. Ma Erdogan è un grande Presidente eh ROTFL


Ma credo che nessuno sostenga che Erdogan sia un buon presidente, è un ********* e questo è lampante.
L'unico pregio che ha e che mi sento di riconoscergli sinceramente è che fa solo ed esclusivamente l'interesse nazionale in politica estera, cosa che noi dovremmo imparare a fare.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq questo forum a volte sa essere fantastico. La lira turca valeva nel 2017 0.25 euro, adesso andiamo verso gli 0.05...una svalutazione dell'80 per cento. Per fare un paragone con gli euro, fosse successo da noi se ne 2017 avevo centomila euro adesso me ne ritrovo ventimila. Ma Erdogan è un grande Presidente eh ROTFL


Svaluti svaluti svaluti.

Competi competi competi.

Produci produci produci.

Poi ad un certo punto, tranne qualche inguaribile che crede la svalutazione sia la panacea, ti devi fermare.

A quel punto entri nell' Euro dovendo accettare un cambio ridicolo.

The same old story ( che mi pare di aver già sentito, LOL )


----------



## gabri65 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma credo che nessuno sostenga che Erdogan sia un buon presidente, è un ********* e questo è lampante.
> L'unico pregio che ha e che mi sento di riconoscergli sinceramente è che fa solo ed esclusivamente l'interesse nazionale in politica estera, cosa che noi dovremmo imparare a fare.



Un ********* che però ci fa costantemente fessi. Chissà noi che aggettvi ci meritiamo allora.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq questo forum a volte sa essere fantastico. La lira turca valeva nel 2017 0.25 euro, adesso andiamo verso gli 0.05...una svalutazione dell'80 per cento. Per fare un paragone con gli euro, fosse successo da noi se ne 2017 avevo centomila euro adesso me ne ritrovo ventimila. Ma Erdogan è un grande Presidente eh ROTFL



sì ma non dipende solo dalle azioni del loro governo, ricordiamo che la finanza è collegata al resto del mondo.
ci sono pure gli investimenti esteri in calo e l'indebitamento in dollari ad aggravare la situazione

ricordi quando la fiducia estera degli investitori e creditori variò per il solo fatto di passare da Berlusconi a Monti ?
senza ancora aver fatto una legge, questo è ormai il mondo.

anche per la Turchia tra vero o presunto colpo di stato, varie situazioni di instabilità paga i danni dalle agenzie di rating

comunque Istanbul ha fatto una serie di investimenti enormi negli anni che tante altre capitali europei sognano


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Un ********* che però ci fa costantemente fessi. Chissà noi che aggettvi ci meritiamo allora.


Da un certo punto di vista si.

Ma a meno di ritenere l' UE un errore, se tutti si comportassero come lo zio di Calhanoglu diventerebbe tutto ingestibile e un continuo battibecco.

L' errore di fondo, è che tutti vogliono stare in Europa, ma solo con un piede e mezzo.

Sta cosa a me non piace per nulla; 

Si decida liberamente cosa si vuole fare, ma tutti gli stati membri sono dentro ma sempre fino ad un certo punto.

Cosi non funzionerà mai.


----------



## Sam (3 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Da un certo punto di vista si.
> 
> *Ma a meno di ritenere l' UE un errore*, se tutti si comportassero come lo zio di Calhanoglu diventerebbe tutto ingestibile e un continuo battibecco.
> 
> ...


L’UE non è un errore, è servita esattamente allo scopo per cui è stata creata: essere la _longa manus_ degli USA in questioni di interesse strategico in Europa.
L’UE ha il compito di tenere a bada gli interessi nazionali, per evitare che Washington debba intervenire in maniera diretta sulle politiche dei paesi.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Da un certo punto di vista si.
> 
> Ma a meno di ritenere l' UE un errore, se tutti si comportassero come lo zio di Calhanoglu diventerebbe tutto ingestibile e un continuo battibecco.
> 
> ...



L'UE non è stato un errore. E' stato semplicemente un nuovo tentativo (andato a buon fine) di egemonia imperialista franco-tedesca raccattando risorse da altri paesi con la scusa del bene comune. E questo per proteggersi, paradossalmente, dall'incubo cinese con il quale adesso vanno a braccetto, perché il nemico non è più un altro stato.

Adesso si sono accorti che il vero nemico è il popolo, un nemico da defraudare e mungere. La battaglia si è spostata ad un livello superiore.

Andava bene la CEE, bastava raffinarla un po' e magari mettere la moneta unica, ma con altre forme e tutele. Noi, come al solito, ci siamo cascati come polli. O meglio, siamo stati ben sodomizzati dai nostri stessi patrioti che ci hanno svenduti.

La turchia (t minuscola) si è giocata le sue poche carte più che bene, riuscendo ad acquisire una posizione determinante pur essendo un paese poco più che terzomondista. E questo solo ed esclusivamente con arroganza, equilibrismi politici e terrorismo militare. Questi tengono prima alla nazione, poi agli altri. Tranquillo che per gli altri rimane poco. Noi facciamo esattamente l'opposto.

Contano molto più di noi, che siamo proprio gli scemi del villaggio e mandiamo un ex-bibitaro a calcare i palcoscenici mondiali. Ma non è un caso. Niente succede per caso, a differenza di quello che è (incredibilmente) il pensiero comune.


----------



## vota DC (3 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq questo forum a volte sa essere fantastico. La lira turca valeva nel 2017 0.25 euro, adesso andiamo verso gli 0.05...una svalutazione dell'80 per cento. Per fare un paragone con gli euro, fosse successo da noi se ne 2017 avevo centomila euro adesso me ne ritrovo ventimila. Ma Erdogan è un grande Presidente eh ROTFL


Ha eroso i risparmi della classe più agiata a lui ostile. È sempre stato il re delle clientele, mica dei risparmiatori.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Gennaio 2022)

Erdogan farebbe bene a pensare alla Turchia invece di salvare il Mondo e fare i giochini di guerra, qualcuno gli dica che è in ritardo di 100 anni con sta geopolitica oramai irrilevante. Intanto inflazione al 30% e la Lira turca che se va avanti così la useranno per accendere i camini


----------



## galianivatene (6 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Contano molto più di noi, che siamo proprio gli scemi del villaggio e mandiamo un ex-bibitaro a calcare i palcoscenici mondiali. Ma non è un caso. Niente succede per caso, a differenza di quello che è (incredibilmente) il pensiero comune.


Condivido tutto il post, ma mi piace sottolineare proprio questo ultimo concetto. Troppo spesso lo dimentichiamo. La domanda crea l’offerta, anche in politica: se le leve del potere sono altrove, inutile aspettarsi chissà quale manovratore.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Gennaio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto il post, ma mi piace sottolineare proprio questo ultimo concetto. Troppo spesso lo dimentichiamo. La domanda crea l’offerta, anche in politica: se le leve del potere sono altrove, inutile aspettarsi chissà quale manovratore.



Sì, capisco la sottigliezza.

Ma esiste anche l'autodeterminazione e la volontà di essere padroni del proprio destino. Se non combatti e cerchi di emergere, allora rimani una banderuola al vento, e subisci gli eventi con passività. Secondo questa logica, dovevamo essere ancora sotto il dominio francese o austriaco e non fare assolutamente niente. Perché ci siamo voluti liberare?

Non esiste un "manovratore", ma molti manovratori che agiscono a vari livelli, con varie modalità, a volte di concerto e a volte indipendentemente, ognuno cercando di espandere la propria sfera di influenza per interesse o per pura sete di potere. A volte l'obiettivo è comune, a volte può essere discorde, a volte ognuno partecipa per approfittare delle circostanze.

E succede esattamente così anche per questa pandemia, come in tutte le cose.

Le leve del potere sono altrove, ma perché sei tu che lasci che lo siano. Di nuovo, forse per interesse o remunerazione. Oppure per semplice stupidità.


----------

